# af nikkor objektiv (1:3.5-4.5), wie funktioniert 's ?!



## nouki (12. November 2004)

Hallo an alle

Ich habe von jemandem (zusammen mit einer Nikon 801-s) ein aelteres af nikkor Zoomobjektiv (28-85 mm, 1:3.5-4.5) bekommen. 
Nun verstehe ich nicht ganz, wie ich die Blendeneinstellungen am Objektiv selbst anwenden soll (da ich sie eigentlich via Display einstellen kann?!).

Und:
Es gibt auch einen Knopf auf der Seite des Objektives mit einem roten M, was ist seine Funktion? Dazu gibt es auch noch einen Minischalter ohne Angaben, nur mit einem kleinen weissen Strich. Auch keine Ahnung, wofuer der gut sein soll...
Ich habe vergeblich auf Internet nach einer Bedienungsanleitung des Objektives gesucht. Falls es sowas gibt, wuerde ich gerne eine angemessene Entschaedigung fuer die Postspesen und Fotokopie zahlen, wenn es jemand hat.

Ich bin sehr dankbar fuer jeden Hinweis!
Gruesse
Nouki


----------



## Sebastianus (13. November 2004)

Hola! Der M-Schlater musste dafür sein, den Autofokus auszustellen, so dass du die Schräfe von Hand einstellen kannst! - der kleine Schlate rmit dem weißen Strich ist dafür da, das Objektiv festzustellen - müsste folglich ein Zoomobjektiv sein - dient zur Transportsicherung, damit das objektiv sich nicht von selber verschiebt! Denke, dass dies die Lösungen sind!


----------



## nouki (13. November 2004)

Vielen Dank fuer die Antwort, Sebastianus!

Mittlerweile hat mir jemand gesagt, das M stehe fuer eine besondere Makroeinstellung (dies funktioniert aber eben nur, wenn ich den Fokus auf manuell habe, was aber mit einem anderen Schalter am Objektiv stattfindet).

Mit dem Strich, ich habe es probiert, es ist tatsaechlich eine Verriegelung.
Nochmals danke und schoene Gruesse

Nouki


----------



## roter ludwig (15. November 2004)

Hallo Nouki,


ich denke du solltest die Blende am Objektiv auf die 22 stellen und dann feststellen. Dann solltest du die Blende elektronisch am Gehäuse verstellen können. Anderenfalls zeigt das Display FEE, zumindest denke ich. Kenn mich aber mit der 801 nicht aus. Und wenn das alles fuktioniert, brauchst du eigentlich keine Anleitung mehr, steht warscheinlich eh nicht viel drin. Investiere das Geld lieber in ein Handbuch für die Kamera, standardmäßig gibts das soweit ich weiss von einem Verlag namens Laterna Magica.

Ciao,


Rainer


----------

